# quail housing help



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Help me! I have just taken on a phyco japanise quail who hit her head againt the mesh everytime a cat or any other bird goes past! She manages to open her head up! Poor thing  

I tried keeping her in a ark run but she did it again, she was kept in an avairy but she did it! I now have her in a small hutch which is not ideal but she does not do it! 

How could I house her?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I've not kept quail myself but my neighbor does in her aviary, they are prone to panicking and often fly up and bash their heads on the roof, if you do not provide enough cover - they are very shy birds so like lots of dense foliage to hide in - branches if you haven't got anything else will do. A roof over your pen will also keep it calm as it can't see over head birds, and a little box of some sort that is low to the ground so she can hide under it. I'd also get another couple of quail as I don't think they like being on their own.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I know some people use soft mesh held a couple of inches on the inside of the wire mesh so they just bounce off it without hurting themselves


----------

